# John deere 175 front axle pivot repair help



## Somenewguy89 (5 mo ago)

New here, I searched a bit and doesn't seem like there a post regarding this problem.
Just acquired a JD 175 hydro and new to this whole tractor stuff. Long story short, the PO had tried repairing the front axle pivot due to both front spindles locking up and still trying to drive it. So far I've removed the front axle and anchor mounts, pressed out both front spindles, ground out his shitty weld job on it, and repaired the front axle triangle. But I didn't realize that the shaft was suppose to be welded into the frame. So during teardown the threads for the anchor mounts got kinda messed up, though most of the thread damage was due to the original issue. Would anyone on here possibly point me in the direction of obtaining this part of the front axle? Or tell me what the thread is?
Also, one end appears slightly bent possibly, hard to say as a rolling test isn't showing what my eyes are telling me. Also this shaft needs to be rewelded in place with roughly 55mm sticking out on the backside of the axle, correct?

PO's repair attempt








Getting it apart.








My repair


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Somenewguy89, welcome to the tractor forum.

The attached parts diagram should answer your questions. The anchors are still available.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/72462/referrer/navigation/pgId/20445967


----------



## Somenewguy89 (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Somenewguy89, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The attached parts diagram should answer your questions. The anchors are still available.
> 
> ...


I am not in need of the anchor mounts. 
Also the part I'm after is part of the front axle. I rather not spend the $$$ on a replacement due to the high cost of the whole front axle.


----------



## Somenewguy89 (5 mo ago)

Fixed it last night. Don't have pictures yet. I used a diamond wheel on my dremel along with a diamond triangle file to smooth out the minor imperfections in the threads then used some heat, pipe wrench and one of the anchor mounts to force the mangled portions of thread back up to where I could work more on them with the dremel. Now everything threads on smoothly and I placed the shaft back in the axle at roughly about 55mm sticking out at the back side, drilled a hole thru the center of the axle, welded the shaft in at said hole, then topped it off with welding both sides of the shaft to where it sticks out from the axle.


----------

